# Sour Diesel



## Cornelius (May 27, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum.
I've been trying for awhile to get my hands on "Sour Diesel" the only real strain I know came from "Reservoir Seeds".
I'm trying to find this from a reputable company as well.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 27, 2011)

Try Reserva Privada...    from what Ive read Rez's Sour D has some "issues"....


----------



## Locked (May 27, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Try Reserva Privada...    from what Ive read Rez's Sour D has some "issues"....




Not the Almighty Rez?   Please tell me it ain't so JAAMster......


----------



## Sour Deez (Jun 3, 2011)

cali connection has a strain called original sour diesel I want to buy it but its sold out at attitude seedbank


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Not the Almighty Rez? Please tell me it ain't so JAAMster......


 
I used to "knew" Rez from OverGrow ( 2002 ? ). Indeed he send me some seeds at the time for free, i think right at the beggining of his company. Firecracker and William's Wonder. It was right before i stopped growing so i never used them.

Odd like things change in the meantime ( $$$ ). He used to be a  guy, but from what i read ... not anymore :doh:.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 4, 2011)

I cant find it now but at the bottom of all of Cali Connections seed descriptions it had a little storey about Rez and how they feel about him.  It basically said that Rez took those genetics without permision and put them on the market and made tons of money without cutting all his boys in.  So his boys formed Cali Connection and released better quality bred strains.  It said they were not even breeders but they were sick of seeing Rez collecting tons of money for genetics that were not his so they started their own company.  Im going to try to find that so I can post it word for word.


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I cant find it now but at the bottom of all of Cali Connections seed descriptions it had a little storey about Rez and how they feel about him.  It basically said that Rez took those genetics without permision and put them on the market and made tons of money without cutting all his boys in.  So his boys formed Cali Connection and released better quality bred strains.  It said they were not even breeders but they were sick of seeing Rez collecting tons of money for genetics that were not his so they started their own company.  Im going to try to find that so I can post it word for word.



LOL.....sounds about right from what I hve heard.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> LOL.....sounds about right from what I hve heard.


 
It was literally at the bottom of their seed discription at the seedbank but I cant seem to find it now.  I couldnt believe it when I read it but it was seriously there.  It was a huge like four paragraph statement.  They prob wised up and deleted it, weather it was true or not.


----------

